# how to slow down ca curing time?



## BUGSY (Jul 9, 2006)

fellas ..i need a way to slow down the curing time of ca...after reading quite a few post on ca thru our forum i have come to the conclusion that the heat of my shop plus the fact that i live on the st johns river provides way too much humidity...it drys almost instantly and i cant get even close to a smooth finish on the blank..thanks in advance for your help ..........[8D][8D][8D]bugsy


----------



## JimGo (Jul 9, 2006)

Try medium or thick CA.  They both cure slower, and they aren't THAT much thicker than the thin stuff.


----------



## RussFairfield (Jul 9, 2006)

A couple other things to consider. You can slow down the curing of the CA glue by not doing things that will accelerate it.

Let the wood cool to room temperature before applying the CA glue. If the wood is still warm from sanding, the heat will act as an accelerator for the glue.

Store the CA glue in a closed container in a cool (not cold) place. Storing it in the house is better than in a hot shop.

Make sure the CA is always fresh by buying it in smaller containers. The shelf life of CA is shortened by heat, and old CA can cure faster. 

Use an applicator that doesn't accelerate the cure of the CA glue. The cellulose fibers in a paper towel act as a mild accelerator. I like to use a piece of dressmakers batting because there is no reaction with the CA glue. Others use a rubber glove or a piece of the plastic bag the pen kits cam in.

I didn't live on the St. Johns River, but I successfully used thin CA glue as a finish on pens in Tallahassee, so I know it can be done, but it is not an easy task during those terrible days of July and August. There are some things that should just be left until a more favorable time of the year. CA and lacquer finishes are best applied after September. 

If all else fails, put an AC in the shop, or move to a drier climate. I did both. [][]


----------



## Pipes (Jul 11, 2006)

I agree COLD CA cures slower IMHO I keep mine well some in  the frige!! Just for times when I need a slow cure But IMHO thick and Med are way diffrent thin is like water thick is like malases and Med is like hot syrup just IMO now [8D]
Soo make sure your work is cool atleast to room temp and cool CA and that will give you a few seconds a extra working time !! IMO now again BUT Iam new at all this !!!





http://affordablepipes.com/[:I]


----------

